
Show HN: Flexible Covid-19 Charts - MrAlexey
https://covidly.com/graph
======
MrAlexey
Hi HN, I spent the last few weeks aggregating and playing with covid data.
This is a compilation of my favorite data visualizations, along with multiple
customization options for each chart. Happy to hear any feedback, suggestions
for existing charts, as well as ideas for new charts!

